# Potato Bread



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Potato Bread

Ingredients 
15 cups whole wheat Flour 
1 medium Potato, peeled 
2 cups Water 
1 teaspoon Salt 
1/3 cup white Sugar 
1/3 cup Oil OR Shortening 
1 tablespoon Salt 
6 cups warm Milk  
3 packages active dry Yeast (1/4 oz per package) 
1/2 cup warm Water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) 
1 teaspoon white Sugar  


Method 


Dissolve the yeast and 1 teapoon of sugar in the 1/2 cup warm water. Set aside. 

Add 1 teaspoon salt to 2 cups water. Bring to a boil. Add potato and boil until soft. Remove potato, reserving the water. In a bowl, mash the potato, then add the potato water, 1/3 cup of sugar, oil, 1 tablespoon salt, and milk. Mix well. 

Making sure the potato mixture is warm, and add the yeast. Stir in 15 cups of whole wheat flour. Mix until dough forms. 

Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead for 10 - 12 minutes. Place in greased bowl, turning the dough to coat the surface. Cover with a damp cloth, and allow to rise about 1-1/2 hours until doubled. Punch down, and knead again for 3 minutes. Place the dough back in bowl, and allow to rise again about 1 hour, until doubled. Punch down. Divide into four parts and place them into greased 9 x 5 inch bread pans. Allow the dough to rise again for 30 - 60 minutes. 

Bake at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) for about 1 hour until bowned.


----------

